# sinällään



## pearho

Hei!

Eräässä artikelissa lukee:"Aho näki yhteisen turvallisuuden rakentamisen EU:ssa *sinällään* hyväksi ja kannatettavaksi asiaksi." Vaikka luulen ymmärtäväni aika hyvin mitä virke tarkoittaa, en oikein saa otetta sanasta *sinällään*. Esimerkiksi, sitä ei löydä sanakirjastani. Mistä on sana johdettu?


----------



## sakvaka

"Sinällään" on itse asiassa vain muunnos sanasta "sinänsä" (i och för sig / as such). Se vaikuttaisi minusta olevan virheellinen, joskin hyvin yleinen ilmaisu, mutta ehkä muut voivat varmistaa, hyväksytäänkö se standardikielessä "sinänsä"-muodon rinnalla.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



sakvaka said:


> "Sinällään" on itse asiassa vain muunnos sanasta "sinänsä" (i och för sig / as such). Se vaikuttaisi minusta olevan virheellinen, joskin hyvin yleinen ilmaisu, mutta ehkä muut voivat varmistaa, hyväksytäänkö se standardikielessä "sinänsä"-muodon rinnalla.



Asian voi tarkistaa aivan arkisesti Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta, joka sanoo sanasta "sinällään": "paremmin: sillään, siltään, silleen t. sinänsä".

terv.
S


----------

